# radiator fan cfm



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

does anyone know what the radiator fan cfm rating is on a stock 09 brute 750?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I might sound stupid, what is "cfm" I dont guess i have ever heard that term.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

blue beast said:


> I might sound stupid, what is "cfm" I dont guess i have ever heard that term.


cfm=cubic feet per minute


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok learned something new, i have never delt with fans before , thanks


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

dont feel stupid. you wont know unless you ask, right. any thing that moves air is measured by cubic feet per minute (CFM) carburators, air conditioner supply & returns, fans, etc. i want to find a fan that is close to the same size as the factory one but pulls more air through the radiator


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i mounted a 12" automotive fan on the front of my radiator and it feels like it blows 3 times more air through the radiator than that little stock one does. only drawback i noticed is my leg is on fire when its on.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i never thought about the hot air blowing out on my legs. great in the winter time i bet. if it lowers the motor temp, i'll deal with it


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

stock brute fan = not enough air hahahaha


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

it keeps the engine cool my temp gauge never gets over about 180-190 with the fan running( that was draggin big trees through the woods that we cut down) but most of the time just ridding its around 160-170 deg. it does take alot of power to run it though. with just the fan on the voltage drops to around 13.2 and if i turn on the lights it drops to around 12.5 volts just off idle. i think the fan draws around 20 - 25 amps at startup and around 10-13 amps to keep it going.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

thats the temps im looking for, 160-190 range. i was going to do the oil cooler but i've decided not to mess with the oiling system. a fan will be a simpler solution.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

On hunterworks site, they sell a replacement fan for the brute 750 that they say pulls 440 cfm. They also say that that is 200 cfm more than the stock fan. So, based on their advertisement, the stock fan is 240 cfm. They want $115 for theirs; not sure what a stock fan cost.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have never had a coolant prob. No leaks or anything. I mean the motors do run a lil on the hot side since yer leg can definately feel it. I just turn my fan on whenever Im workin my atv hard or just barely creeping along. Never failed me yet.


----------

